
Uber fined $649M for saying drivers aren't employees - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/14/nyregion/uber-new-jersey-drivers.html
======
freewilly1040
How much does Uber make in the state of NJ? This seems like a massive fine
that would cause them to stop operating there

